# Specials > Testing Ground >  PM replies

## badger

I advertised something free asking for replies by PM and thought there were none as had no emails notifying me.  Then found from a reply on the thread that someone had sent two PMs so checked and found four.  Have they stopped sending new notifications by email?

----------

